# Giant TCR 2 Composite



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello bit of a newbie to the site was hoping all of you with your knowledge could help me out. I currently have a Trek 2300 with the Alum comp frame and while in my LBS the other day my eyes fell upon the beautiful TCR 2. I promptly took it for a test ride around a few blocks, WHAT A RIDE!!! Took my breath away at how smooooooth and effortlessly it rode. THey have 1899.95 as the price, now here is my question. For 2oo dollars more i can get the TCR 1. What would you do? I do race right now Cat 5 but will move up to Cat 4 next year. I know the jump from my 23oo to the TCR 2 would be fantastic but is it worth the jump to the 1? Please help me if you can. Thanks a ton and ride fast!


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

I would get the TCR 1. The cranks are carbon which is just cool, also better wheels. The fork is all carbon, vs. cromoly steerer. i also like the paint on the 1 alot better, but thats just my taste. The 1 is going to be abit lighter, but not a LOT. and switching to carbon cranks later on would cost you more than 200, so I say go for it and splurge on the TCR 1. either way you can't go wrong. 

I love my Composite.


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

I have (and love) a 2004 TCR2, but for $200 more - get the TCR1. The wheels and cranks are more than worth that difference; the rest is pretty much identical. You can't go wrong with either one, but in a couple months the $200 will be totally irrelevant to you, and you'll be smiling whenever you ride. I was close to getting the TCR alloy three months ago... would have saved me $350. But, I wouldn't have been as pleased as I am now!


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

deastin said:


> Hello bit of a newbie to the site was hoping all of you with your knowledge could help me out. I currently have a Trek 2300 with the Alum comp frame and while in my LBS the other day my eyes fell upon the beautiful TCR 2. I promptly took it for a test ride around a few blocks, WHAT A RIDE!!! Took my breath away at how smooooooth and effortlessly it rode. THey have 1899.95 as the price, now here is my question. For 2oo dollars more i can get the TCR 1. What would you do? I do race right now Cat 5 but will move up to Cat 4 next year. I know the jump from my 23oo to the TCR 2 would be fantastic but is it worth the jump to the 1? Please help me if you can. Thanks a ton and ride fast!


Also, the 2 uses a carbon fork w/ alloy steering tube, the 1 and lower has a carbon steerer.
If you have a Performance bike shop nearby, coupon code 600387 will get you 10% off all bikes through 12/04.


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

temoore said:


> Also, the 2 uses a carbon fork w/ alloy steering tube, the 1 and lower has a carbon steerer.
> If you have a Performance bike shop nearby, coupon code 600387 will get you 10% off all bikes through 12/04.



Thank you guys for your replies. I ve pretty much come to the conclusion I m going to get the TCR 2, for a couple reasons. First while i know the wheel set does make a difference the wheel set on the TCR 2 vs what i have now are a huge upgrade so that isnt that big of an agrument. Second The full carbon steering tuve vs cromo also donst really bother me i mean can anyone really say they could tell a difference if no one told you what they had, or better yet if you could ride both blindfolded and no one told you if you were on the 2 or the 1? I dont think you could just based on that. Also i really love the Yellow on Black paint more then the blue. Everyone in my club has blue on black so an added incentive to be slightly different. From what I can tell from everyone i ve talked to i cant go wrong with the 2. Now if I had the money to buy it today.......  Thanks for everyones opinion and any further feed back would be greatly appriecated.
Drew


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

get the 1!

Unless you really want the colors that bad you are making a big mistake.

Even if the differences is greater than 200 dollars you are getting about 700 dollars in upgraded parts.

carbon stem($100 min)
carbon steer($100 min)
wheelset($200 min)
FSA carbon crank($100 min)
Handlebar upgrade($50)


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

jammer said:


> get the 1!
> 
> Unless you really want the colors that bad you are making a big mistake.
> 
> ...



I agree with all posts above citing that the TCR 1 is a better bike then the 2. That being said I did in fact go with the 2 yesterday and put 50 miles on it today! it was fantastic! I never felt so comfortable on my Trek 2300 after 50 miles in fact i could only do 50 once. After my afternoon ride i went out and did 20 more so thats 70 for a one day total. The bike handles awesome is so smooth and is just a dream. Yes i would have gotten a better bike with the 1 BUT i did not have th cash to swing the deal, which as we all know cash makes the final decision! So i m happy with my buy of the TCR 2 plus the fact Giant has upgraded their warranty to a LIFETIME instead of the old 5 year. Thank you all for your information and happy riding!

With a tailwind at my back i set out never to return


----------

